# Whats going on?



## mopboy (Mar 9, 2005)

First of all I would like to say that this is the best place to find info for whatever it is you're looking for. The best! I read that the turkey harvest is up 20% this year from last. My problem is that I don't see many people posting about it. I ask all of you Turkey hunters for your input. Thank You.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

i been out a few times this week and i must say this year is far better than last.i have heard a few birds.i have called in 7 different jacks 3 seperate times but not the same birds.they were in different places.i have heard alot of birds that sounded like jacks.thats means next year will be really good.


----------

